# DC Battery Electric Fence Chargers



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was hoping to use a solar charger for my electric fence endeavor, but I just not sure I am going to get enough sun. Do any of you use dc battery chargers? I have a couple questions. Mainly what exactly is the type of battery you use and how do you handle charging it?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So I guess no one uses these then...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess no one has been on here with electric fence.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I was hoping to use a solar charger for my electric fence endeavor, but I just not sure I am going to get enough sun. Do any of you use dc battery chargers? I have a couple questions. Mainly what exactly is the type of battery you use and how do you handle charging it?


We use a deep cycle battery for one of the chargers we have. It powers the netting. Hubby just puts it on a heavy duty battery charger we have once a month. We dont leave it on at night because the animals are in closed secure pens. If a turk happens to stay out we do leave it on. The charger will read low voltage when the battery needs charged though. So really just whenever it starts to not be in the red is when he charges it... bout once a month for us.

We did use a solar charger a bit. It wasnt a strong zap though. When it wasnt enough sun he jist unhooked the charger from battery and set the charger in the sun during the day. The animals had learned about gettin bitten so really didnt test the fence.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> We use a deep cycle battery for one of the chargers we have. It powers the netting. Hubby just puts it on a heavy duty battery charger we have once a month. We dont leave it on at night because the animals are in closed secure pens. If a turk happens to stay out we do leave it on. The charger will read low voltage when the battery needs charged though. So really just whenever it starts to not be in the red is when he charges it... bout once a month for us.
> 
> We did use a solar charger a bit. It wasnt a strong zap though. When it wasnt enough sun he jist unhooked the charger from battery and set the charger in the sun during the day. The animals had learned about gettin bitten so really didnt test the fence.


So how long does it take to charge the battery? I heard that some people buy two batteries and then put the other one on while the one is charging, but the batteries seem to be rather expensive and I'm hoping to avoid that if I can.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So how long does it take to charge the battery? I heard that some people buy two batteries and then put the other one on while the one is charging, but the batteries seem to be rather expensive and I'm hoping to avoid that if I can.


The solar one he would set it in the sun most of the day. I think if it were really rainy for a long while that charge would last him bout a week and he usually only kept that one on at night i think. Plus... that one was a harbor freight one... so not the greatest but it worked on small things like the chicken tractor. Doin any large amount is not a sufficient zap.

The one we use now that he puts on the charger takes bout two or three hours if that. If you went with the last option and your animals are secure in an enclosure you could charge it at night. But once the animals feel that zap a time or two they really stay away from the fence... even if i take tasty treats they wont get within bout five ft of the fence. So unless you have stray animals out a lot during the day and after the animals have learned their lesson on the fence it would probably be ok to charge it durin the day.... unless you have a crazy stubborn one that tests the fence a lot. An option for this is... get your one battery and save up for the second one. I think ours ran bout a benjamin maybe a buck twenty max.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

We use a solar one with netting. It works fine and holds a charge pretty good. But they have gone over /thru it when the grass was truly greener and mom was a day late moving the pen.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> We use a solar one with netting. It works fine and holds a charge pretty good. But they have gone over /thru it when the grass was truly greener and mom was a day late moving the pen.


I really don't think a solar charger will work well enough for me. The spot I have would not get morning sun and it wouldn't get late afternoon sun either.


Sfgwife said:


> he one we use now that he puts on the charger takes bout two or three hours if that


Hey, do you happen to know model of charger you bought?


----------

